# ALD - Allied Gold Mining



## TWISTER (23 February 2005)

Hi all,

Does anybody have any feelings for allied gold?


----------



## stocknoobie (24 November 2005)

*ALD great potential*

During the last 2 weeks ALD has gone up over 24%... I bought some one week ago so I think I will wait a bit longer before taking profits...hehehe


----------



## powerkoala (9 May 2006)

*Re: ALD - Allied Gold*

Anybody follow tis ?
nice movement


----------



## Sean K (9 May 2006)

*Re: ALD - Allied Gold*

Great chart. Lots of good news. DRD on board..... 

LONDON (Dow Jones)--Allied Gold Thursday announces the completion of the
placement of 21,800,000 ordinary shares at A$0.60 per share to raise
A$13,080,000 (approximately US$10,000,000) before expenses. 

This placement brings the total raised in equity markets since December 2005 to A$64.8 million (approximately GBP27 million).

Wayne Loxton, Allied Gold's Managing Director, said: "The funds raised in the
placement will be applied to enhancing development of the Simberi Oxide Gold
Project into gold production in Q2, 2007 as well as providing additional funding
for wider exploration in the Tabar Islands. 

  "In particular Allied Gold will investigate the outright purchase of key
logistical equipment such as a barge for transportation of heavy goods and
equipment to and from the Tabar Islands and the mainland, and the purchase of one or more drill rigs. 

  "Such purchases of key items of equipment will not only provide operating cost savings, but will enable the Company to schedule critical path logistical
movements to suit its own planning, and to plan further ahead for exploration
drilling."


----------



## powerkoala (9 May 2006)

*Re: ALD - Allied Gold*

That is when i jumped in


----------



## Profitseeker (9 May 2006)

*Re: ALD - Allied Gold*

I'm in. This company is shooting for the stars at the moment. I went to a talk by the ASX about great stock picks and this one was heavily mentioned. It was tipped to reach at least a dollar by the end of the year if you believe that gold has a lot in it.


----------



## powerkoala (9 May 2006)

*Re: ALD - Allied Gold*

Hopefully!
Going to hold till end.
Welcome on board


----------



## powerkoala (10 May 2006)

*Re: ALD - Allied Gold*

wow,buyers is coming.
maybe due to 700.50 gold price?
well, let see what happen next


----------



## powerkoala (12 May 2006)

*Re: ALD - Allied Gold*

Did anybody knows about this??
Last trading all 0.75 by VERY big amount?
currently buying on 438000 volume ???
wow... what is going on ???


----------



## MAGPIE (22 June 2006)

*Re: ALD - Allied Gold*

Any ideas why the trading halt announced yesterday?  Stay waiting for an announcement.


----------



## GreatPig (21 November 2006)

*Re: ALD - Allied Gold*

Taking a bit of a hammering today. Down over 19% at the moment.

GP


----------



## Wysiwyg (12 April 2007)

*Re: ALD - Allied Gold*

Another breakout from a compression phase in this assymetrical triangle. 
The s.p. jumped higher today on news of more gold intercepts and there is a support group around the 40 c mark.
Hard to say if the breakout will continue , gold stock can be fickle sometimes.

J.M.O. and holding.


----------



## falconx (5 June 2007)

*Re: ALD - Allied Gold*

Does anyone know whats going on behind the scenes with this one? Seems to be breaking on high volume already around 5 million. Is it takeover speculation or something more concrete?


----------



## Sweet Synergy (5 June 2007)

*Re: ALD - Allied Gold*

Not sure Falconx about the fundamentals but the chart is looking very interesting.  HUGE! volume today which has put the SP just above or on important resistance lines.  IMO this will probably break up nicely with the volume momentum behind it.  

Using the flagish pattern its breaking I've got a potential target just over 50c ... which also aligns with the previous resistance in June last year of 50.

Cheers


----------



## purple (16 June 2007)

*Re: ALD - Allied Gold*

think it will break past the 0.50 target easily with today's annoucement

"Channel Sampling Yields Significant Gold Mineralisation"


----------



## Bushman (21 September 2007)

*Re: ALD - Allied Gold*

Allied has been flying over the last week or so - up another 10% today. Have held on to this one for awhile so nice to see the leg up. first gold pour is getting closer by the day and the spike in the POG is helping things along. 

Go you good thing.


----------



## Bushman (24 September 2007)

*Re: ALD - Allied Gold*

Not sure if anyone else follows this but it is booming at the moment - up to 70c today.  Anyone have any ideas about spercifics of this price action or is it simply a re-rating of the stock? They are due to start producing 4th qrt 2007 so that might be the cause of the price action. Hard to know at the moment as there has been no recent announcements from the company.


----------



## Surly (10 December 2007)

*Re: ALD - Allied Gold*

Does anyone have further information on if ALD is still tracking for start up this month?

Plant commissioned, dirt being moved, etc ?

cheers
Surly


----------



## Walker (13 December 2007)

*Re: ALD - Allied Gold*

I emailed Allied asking whether they were still on track but I only got a standard 'check our website for asx announcements' reply.

I would expect an announcement very shortly stating that either production will be delayed until early 2008 or the first pour has occurred. 

Hope to see sp above $1 again soon


----------



## prawn_86 (13 December 2007)

*Re: ALD - Allied Gold*



Walker said:


> I emailed Allied asking whether they were still on track but I only got a standard 'check our website for asx announcements' reply.
> 
> I would expect an announcement very shortly stating that either production will be delayed until early 2008 or the first pour has occurred.
> 
> Hope to see sp above $1 again soon




What makes you expect an announcement Walker? Some more details are needed.

Also by being over $1 "again" you do realise it has only been over it once in the past 2 years and only very briefly at that.


----------



## Walker (13 December 2007)

*Re: ALD - Allied Gold*

Would expect an ann as the last company report (28/11) indicated that production would commence by end of Dec 07.

Being the 13th and having no ann's since then I would think an update is in order from ALD.

I would also hope that production would see the sp rise above previous highs.


----------



## Boggo (10 January 2008)

*Re: ALD - Allied Gold*

Another run perhaps, any reasons ?

This came up last night in my scans, seems to be some interest this morning.

Mike


----------



## Surly (10 January 2008)

*Re: ALD - Allied Gold*

More than likely drivwen by the company announcement 7 January that was strangely tacked onto the bottom of a placement of shares notice:



> COMMENCEMENT OF GOLD PRODUCTION
> The first stage of the CIL gold plant at the Company’s 100% owned Simberi Oxide Gold Project is undergoing final stages of commissioning. Ore is currently being delivered by truck to the run-of-mine (ROM) stockpile area from the Samat deposits and the first gold pour from this ore is expected this month.




cheers
Surly


----------



## Boggo (10 January 2008)

*Re: ALD - Allied Gold*



Surly said:


> More than likely drivwen by the company announcement 7 January that was strangely tacked onto the bottom of a placement of shares notice:
> 
> cheers
> Surly




Thanks Surly, missed that bit.

You would think they would use that sort of info openly to advantage.

Mike


----------



## BeterValue (4 February 2008)

*Re: ALD - Allied Gold*

Well we are into Feb now.  Imminent is what the quarterly report said.  That could be very subjective.  

Let's hope with the new CEO the delays come to an end.


----------



## ktrianta (13 February 2008)

*Re: ALD - Allied Gold*

Announcement is now out and first gold pour is done and dusted.

Grades are as expected with chance of over performance and plant working well with capacity to be reached by end of march.

Study to increase prod'n to 135K well advanced.

Could be interesting times ahead.


----------



## sophieyan (11 March 2008)

*Re: ALD - Allied Gold*

It has got a few cash on hand compared with its Mkt Cap of over 200 A$m. 

Gold pdn were delayed due to failure of machanical and electrical equipment. This disappointed shareholders. 

10.5 mil were raised up to gold pdn. Lets consider whether it is worth holding its shares.  So little cah on hand, big mistakes in process....

I dont see any potential inside

another company GBM, it is going to produce gold at the ending March. It shows positive sign in market.  Keep an eye on it...


----------



## ktrianta (19 March 2008)

*Re: ALD - Allied Gold*

Excellent production update today.

13,000 ounces produced in 6 weeks. At this rate will easily exceed their 84,000 annual target.

Also good exploration results near the existing resource and highly likely to upgrade the total resource.

lets hope that a re-rating is on the way.


----------



## ktrianta (20 March 2008)

*Re: ALD - Allied Gold*

Gold down to US$930 and the All ords hammered by 3%, yet ALD backs up on yesterdays good announcement by going up another 2 cents today.

Getting set for a retest of the $1.03 old high I suggest.

Anybody with a chart background can you shed some chartists thought on this please?


----------



## ktrianta (27 March 2008)

*Re: ALD - Allied Gold*

Barricks joint ventures to spend 20M on exploration on ALD land for upto 70% interest and takes 5% of ALD at 0.85 cents per share.

Price closes up 9.5 cents at 82 cents.

Looking bullish on the charts but is there any chartist out there who may be able to shed light on the charts??

Looking very encouraging.


----------



## Bushman (4 August 2008)

*Re: ALD - Allied Gold*

ALD being flogged last few days - down 30%. 

Qrt mentioned that production costs per ounce were $703, in excess of the forward sales contract of $700 per ounce! Costs were impacted by 'weather and commissioning costs'. 

Investors did NOT like. Wonder of Lihir is starting to lick its lips?


----------



## Balder (9 October 2010)

*Re: ALD - Allied Gold*

Interested if anyone has a revised opinion of AGLD following the latest updates. 

Know its not the cheapest out there at a target of US$600/oz on production of 200oz p.a, but gold ridge seems to be progressing to schedule and there is a possible reserves upgrade. Realise the warrants will make a difference. Just wondered if anyone had any opinions?

Talk of a main listing on LSE might also get a mention at the AGM if anyone here holds and attending?


----------



## Balder (10 November 2010)

*Re: ALD - Allied Gold*

Looked a nice presentation at the AGM.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20101110/pdf/31tsv8hgfbnkfs.pdf

Spells out intent, hedge book closure, costs due to drop slightly through to 2012 and page 10 make clear the impact of a higher Gold price. Still a lot cheaper out there, but would have thought once production ramps up, with strong Au price, this has further to go unless forced dumps from institutions holding.


----------



## Balder (30 December 2010)

*Re: ALD - Allied Gold*

Price and volume indicators have been moving back up for some time now, in anticipation of yesterday's news that Gold Ridge is to be commissioned in Feb and producing sometime in Mar.

So on track andon budget, breaking out, little interest on here! Maybe because it will be a $600oz producer and at 200oz's p.a target in 2011 some would consider that unexciting Maybe it just doesn't stack up somewhere? Maybe not enough people are giving them any attention given past performance.

AGLD looks fairly well poised for increased production. Getiing ahead of itself or breaking out?


----------



## Crom (22 January 2011)

*Re: ALD - Allied Gold*

Hey Balder,

I have a massive interest in this stock.  It is a beauty and I don't know why it is not being followed so closely by others.

Wonderful management, significant reserves and exploration upside, massive production targets, and a good price!

I see a minimum 25 % short term upside and while no great tech head, believe it has reached support levels since it's high.

ALD is just a great story, and has been very lucrative.  I am confident in adding to my position!

Cheers


----------



## Balder (26 February 2011)

*Re: ALD - Allied Gold*



Crom said:


> Hey Balder,
> 
> I have a massive interest in this stock.  It is a beauty and I don't know why it is not being followed so closely by others.




Well Crom it should have an enlarged following in the U.K now. Was the main featured tip in Shares Mag Thursday. Does seem ASX tends to lead but expect a spike on this from U.K.



> Buy Allied Gold (AGDL:AIM) at
> 39p ahead of the company starting its second mine, expected in March or April, and its likely inclusion in the FTSE 250 later in year. Resource stocks tend to get a valuation
> boost when they bring on new mines and tracker funds will buy into Allied Gold
> once it qualifies for the mid-cap index.
> ...




Copied from elsewhere but seems realistic quote


----------



## Crom (28 February 2011)

*Re: ALD - Allied Gold*

Hi Balder,

Looks like it is just us making money on ALD!

Thanks for the info in your post, and I notice today's announcement on Nth American presentations.  Plus of course, the asap gold production in the Solomon's.

I was surprised re the comments on landowner dissatisfaction as from my readings, the reason management (Mark Caruso) has been so successful in turning around the Gold ridge project after buying it, has been due to it's committment to landholder concerns. And not just in word, but in action.

Anyway, I bought heavily while it was in the 50 cent region (money where my mouth is), and enjoying this run up as I trust you are also.

Given the significant resources, impressive management, increasing global exposure/listings,and Gold price (with so many world events influencing this for the longer term), it is hard not to see this stock breaking the one dollar mark soon!

Thanks again for the info provided in your last post.

Crom


----------



## Balder (1 March 2011)

*Re: ALD - Allied Gold*



Crom said:


> Hi Balder,
> 
> Looks like it is just us making money on ALD!
> 
> ...




No Worries

Along with GORO(TSX) this is my largest goldie now i'm that confident of short term upside (and in the monthly stock pick  ). So long as Solomons people doesn't throw up any nasties I think we are on a winner.


----------



## Crom (2 March 2011)

*Re: ALD - Allied Gold*

I noted your picking ALD in the comp.  What a pity the comp didn't start a few trading days earlier in Feb, you would be up 25%!

I think this will be a winner both short and long term

All the best


----------



## Crom (22 March 2011)

*Re: ALD - Allied Gold*

In Minesite today, the writer states that brokers are forming a congo line now in re rating ALD.  Prices from 92 cents to a dollar as it becomes a producer. I have held a firm belief for some time that this is a one dollar stock.

Note we are talking about a 200,000 oz pa producer, with excellent management which have always been on target in achieving goals.

I bought heavily again during the recent falls meaning, I do put my money where my mouth is!


----------



## dahussla (31 March 2011)

*Re: ALD - Allied Gold*

I have a small holding of ALD. 

The future looks bright for this company. im hoping for the best


----------



## prawn_86 (31 March 2011)

*Re: ALD - Allied Gold*



dahussla said:


> The future looks bright for this company. im hoping for the best




Care to enlighten us as to why you think this?

Please note ASF is a place for analysis and discussion, so as much detail as possible is appreciated otherwise posts may be removed


----------



## dahussla (12 April 2011)

*Re: ALD - Allied Gold*



prawn_86 said:


> Care to enlighten us as to why you think this?
> 
> Please note ASF is a place for analysis and discussion, so as much detail as possible is appreciated otherwise posts may be removed




sorry mate still new to all this.

according to the company news the simberi interset resumes production as of the 7th of april 
they expect 6000 ounces in the month of april.


----------

